# Large rider and trek 3700



## CTTKDKing (Apr 11, 2011)

So ive been reading up on clydesdale compatible bikes for a while and after trying some bikes out at several shops in my area i finally decided on a Trek 3700 disc and i have to say i love riding. Im a large clydesdale rider at 338 lbs (down from 410 a year ago) and was concerned about strength of the frame and wheels with my weight. 

This post is more to help out the other big guys out there like me. The trek 3700 is a solid bike that is holding up amazingly for me so far. I got it for $445 at a shop near me and the pro shop owner really helped me out a lot. Frame on this bike is waranteed for life and he swapped out the stock 32 spoke wheels for some stronger 36 spoke ones free of charge. This setup has been a perfect starter bike for me and i would recomend it to anyone on the larger size looking to get into biking. Ill probably be upgrading the fork next season but the stock one is working good for me this season so far. 

Any other questions, hit me up. 

Sent from my VEGAn-TAB using Tapatalk


----------



## wilonpill (Aug 19, 2009)

Good to see they helped you. I weigh 210 and destroyed my wheelset on that bike, but you should be fine with those new wheels.


----------



## CTTKDKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah the guy at the shop said the bike is really solid but the stock wheels are a weak point especially for someone my size. Hence the upgrade. Love the bike as i bought it. 

Sent from my VEGAn-TAB using Tapatalk


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm around 350 and this might be a bike to look into. Where you riding this bike @ 410 or was this a recent purchase at your current weight?


----------



## CTTKDKing (Apr 11, 2011)

I started riding at about 350. I'm slowly dropping that number. I doing a martial arts class and biking to lose the weight. I started the martial arts class at about 400. Got the bike 50 pounds later.

-Sent from my HTC Evo with Tapatalk.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info. So only thing you did was the a change in rim from 32 to 36?


----------



## CTTKDKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Correct. Guy who assembled it at the shop actually did it free of charge for me which i thought was pretty cool.

-Sent from my HTC Evo with Tapatalk.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

Just an fyi for big boys and treks this is from their website
Is there a weight limit for your bikes?
Yes, we do have a weight limit on our bikes and they are as follows:

Rider weight limit of 275lbs

Road bikes with drop type handlebars
Triathlon, time trial or Speed Concept bicycles
Cruisers with large 26" tires and swept-back handlebars
Bicycles that fold


Rider weight limit of 300lbs

Hybrid bicycles with 700c wheels, tires larger than 28c, and flat handlebars
City bicycles: hybrids with special equipment
Cyclocross bicycles: with drop type handlebars, knobby 700c tires, and cantilever or disc brakes
Mountain bikes of all types including: standard, race, cross-country, heavy-duty, trail, all-mountain, freeride, and jumping bikes of both the hardtail and full suspension variety


Combined Rider weight limit of 550lbs:

Tandem bicycles

Still have questions? Contact Us


----------



## CTTKDKing (Apr 11, 2011)

That may be how Trek rates them but I can say I've had no problems. The guy at my local bike shop told me that the frame is solid and the only real problem with a big guy on this bike is the wheels, which he upgraded for me. I am happy with my purchase. Been riding about 2 times a week since I got it.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

You can be happy with the purchase i was just letting you know that there is a weight limit set by the manufacturer but most the time for safety they factor in 2x so you are probably fine until you hit a drop


----------

